# Plant Id needed



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys can you id this plant?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Fittonia verschaffeltii


----------



## Hugolamp (Nov 4, 2013)

Thank you good sir!


----------

